# Heavy 10 question



## mwhite (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello all,
My first post on this forum. I bought a 1963 heavy 10 toolroom lathe. It's in real good shape for it's age. The only thing that I have found wrong with it is the carriage locking nut is missing. I know that it's not used for anything but facing operations. I can't find one anywhere, I've searched. I'm hoping someone here is willing to post a picture of it and maybe some dimensions. Thanks.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 25, 2018)

check out ebay. I use mine for facing, parting, tapering with the compound. Probably a few more that I can't think of now.
but it is used for more than facing.  Generally when facing I don't lock, only on critical parts, will I lock it. For parting most always, as I want as rigid a setup as I can get.  Anything that can move the carriage inadvertently.


----------



## mwhite (Feb 25, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> check out ebay. I use mine for facing, parting, tapering with the compound. Probably a few more that I can't think of now.
> but it is used for more than facing.  Generally when facing I don't lock, only on critical parts, will I lock it. For parting most always, as I want as rigid a setup as I can get.  Anything that can move the carriage inadvertently.


Thanks for your reply. I've searched eBay, practical machinist and everyplace else I can think of. I was just hoping someone could get me the dimensions of it a I will make one.


----------



## dlane (Feb 25, 2018)

Nut or bolt ? I believe mine is a square head bolt, for carriage lock.


----------



## Redmech (Feb 25, 2018)

http://www.lostcreekmachine.com/metal_lathes.htm

Bottom of the page they sell one for 39$. I purchased one from him. You can order one from him or I’ll measure mine tomorrow night if you’d like.


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 25, 2018)

Here's a thread on what you're looking for with dimensions.  Nothing besides the  angle is  critical on it

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/heavy-10-saddle-lock.55595/


----------



## mwhite (Feb 26, 2018)

dlane said:


> Nut or bolt ? I believe mine is a square head bolt, for carriage lock.


Nut, the bolt is in the carriage. Thanks


----------



## mwhite (Feb 26, 2018)

Redmech said:


> http://www.lostcreekmachine.com/metal_lathes.htm
> 
> Bottom of the page they sell one for 39$. I purchased one from him. You can order one from him or I’ll measure mine tomorrow night if you’d like.


Thank you, if I can buy it I will.


----------



## mwhite (Feb 26, 2018)

4ssss said:


> Here's a thread on what you're looking for with dimensions.  Nothing besides the  angle is  critical on it
> 
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/heavy-10-saddle-lock.55595/


Thank you


----------



## mwhite (Feb 26, 2018)

I ordered it from Lost Creek machine. Thanks for all the replies and help.


----------

